# Leggere da dat dei backup di NTBACKUP [RISOLTO]

## salade

Ciao a tutti

Sono passato da poco a Linux come desktop  :Very Happy:  volendo eliminare completamente windows.

In passato feci numerosi backup di file su una unità nastro Compaq da 20GB tramite l'applicazione ntbackup (quella integrata) di windows xp pro.

C'è speranza di riuscire a leggerli da Linux? Se sì, come?

Il device viene visto come /dev/st0 correttamente.

Grazie delle risposte in anticipo

Stefano  :Wink: Last edited by salade on Sat Aug 20, 2005 1:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

se usi kde puoi provare con kde-base/kdat

è l'unico che conosco.

----------

## salade

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> se usi kde puoi provare con kde-base/kdat
> 
> è l'unico che conosco.

 

L'ho appena provato... Sembra valido ma purtroppo non riesce a leggere i nastri creati con l'utility di windows (bleah)

L'errore riportato è che non "Riesce a leggere la Stringa Magica" ...  :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

mmmm. non saprei dirti, l'ho usato un paio di volte così x curiosità con un dat che ho trovato... domanda: non puoi ripescare i dati da windows e poi riprenderli in linux? credo che sia la soluzione più veloce a questo punto.

----------

## salade

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> mmmm. non saprei dirti, l'ho usato un paio di volte così x curiosità con un dat che ho trovato... domanda: non puoi ripescare i dati da windows e poi riprenderli in linux? credo che sia la soluzione più veloce a questo punto.

 

Sarebbe veloce se non avessi 60 nastri da leggere  :Very Happy: 

60 * 20 GB = 1200 GB = 1,2 TB circa  :Shocked: 

Mi sa che devo lasciare per forza un'installazione di windows  :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

dico una vaccata... hai provato con il programma di win su wine? magari riesci a farlo andare... teoricamente dovrebbe essere fattibile, se gli dai i collegamenti all'hw corretti ed il programma non è scritto con il c@!o

----------

## salade

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> dico una vaccata... hai provato con il programma di win su wine? magari riesci a farlo andare... teoricamente dovrebbe essere fattibile, se gli dai i collegamenti all'hw corretti ed il programma non è scritto con il c@!o

 

Lo sappiamo tutti come sono scritte le apps di casa MS...

Errore a finestra:

```

This application or DLL can not be loaded on Windows 95 or on Windows 3.1. It takes advantage of Unicode features only avaible on Windows NT.

```

...sembra che wine emuli win 9x e non la famiglia nt (nt, 2000, xp) o sbaglio?

L'errore in shell invece è il seguente:

```

ste@homer ~ $ wine /sistema/WINDOWS/system32/dllcache/ntbackup.exe

err:module:LdrInitializeThunk "MFC42u.DLL" failed to initialize, aborting

err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\sistema\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dllcache\\ntbackup.exe" failed, status c0000142

```

Grazie dell'aiuto!  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... nulla ti vieta di impostare come sistema emulato win2k...

----------

## salade

Ho provato ma da comunque errori:

```

ste@homer ~ $ wine /sistema/WINDOWS/system32/dllcache/ntbackup.exe

err:shell:SHGetFolderPathW Failed to create directory 'L"c:\\windows\\profiles\\ste\\Temporary Internet Files"'.

err:shell:SHGetFolderPathW Failed to create directory 'L"c:\\windows\\profiles\\ste\\History"'.

err:shell:SHGetFolderPathW Failed to create directory 'L"c:\\windows\\profiles\\ste\\Cookies"'.

wine: Call from 0x5ff84cef to unimplemented function SETUPAPI.dll.pSetupMalloc, aborting

wine: Unhandled exception (thread 000b), starting debugger...

WineDbg starting on pid 0xa

Unhandled exception: unimplemented function SETUPAPI.dll.pSetupMalloc called in 32-bit code (0x7beca650).

In 32 bit mode.

Register dump:

 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:003b GS:0033

 EIP:7beca650 ESP:7fc9f268 EBP:7fc9f2c0 EFLAGS:00200202(   - 00      - - I1)

 EAX:5ffdb388 EBX:7bef62c4 ECX:00000000 EDX:00000017

 ESI:7fc9f268 EDI:00000000

Stack dump:

0x7fc9f268:  80000100 00000001 00000000 5ff84cef

0x7fc9f278:  00000002 5ffdc138 5ffdb388 00070006

0x7fc9f288:  00090008 000b000a 000d000c 000f000e

0x7fc9f298:  00110010 00130012 00150014 00170016

0x7fc9f2a8:  00190018 001b001a 001d001c 7beca611

0x7fc9f2b8:  00000000 5ff61da0 7fc9f70c 5ff84cef

Backtrace:

=>1 0x7beca650 call_dll_entry_point+0x64 in ntdll (0x7fc9f2c0)

  2 0x5ff84cef in syssetup (+0x24cef) (0x7fc9f70c)

  3 0x5ff835a1 in syssetup (+0x235a1) (0x7fc9fd58)

  4 0x5ff82a52 in syssetup (+0x22a52) (0x7fc9fd68)

  5 0x5ff97b33 in syssetup (+0x37b33) (0x7fc9fd78)

  6 0x5ffc4d62 EntryPoint+0x52 in syssetup (0x7fc9fd98)

  7 0x7beca5fe call_dll_entry_point+0x12 in ntdll (0x7fc9fdb0)

  8 0x7becb5b8 call_dll_entry_point+0xfcc in ntdll (0x7fc9fe24)

  9 0x7becb638 in ntdll (+0x1b638) (0x7fc9fe48)

  10 0x7becb6a3 in ntdll (+0x1b6a3) (0x7fc9fe6c)

  11 0x7becd43c LdrInitializeThunk+0x1d1 in ntdll (0x7fc9ff20)

  12 0x7fd183c7 in kernel32 (+0x383c7) (0x7fc9fff4)

  13 0xb7f11d19 wine_switch_to_stack+0x11 in libwine.so.1 (0x00000000)

0x7beca650 call_dll_entry_point+0x64 in ntdll: subl     $4,%esp

Modules:

Module  Address                 Debug info      Name (107 modules)

PE      0x01000000-0113a000     Deferred        ntbackup

PE      0x5ff60000-6005d000     Export          syssetup

PE      0x66700000-6687c000     Deferred        sfcfiles

PE      0x725a0000-725ad000     Deferred        ntmsapi

PE      0x727a0000-7289e000     Deferred        mfc42u

PE      0x75370000-753dd000     Deferred        vssapi

PE      0x76890000-76913000     Deferred        cryptui

PE      0x76980000-76a34000     Deferred        userenv

PE      0x76b70000-76b75000     Deferred        sfc

PE      0x76c20000-76c4a000     Deferred        sfc_os

PE      0x76d60000-76d71000     Deferred        clusapi

ELF     0x7be96000-7bf00000     Export          ntdll<elf>

  \-PE  0x7beb0000-7bf00000     \               ntdll

ELF     0x7bf00000-7bf03000     Deferred        <wine-loader>

PE      0x7d9b0000-7db16000     Deferred        query

ELF     0x7e63a000-7e72e000     Deferred        libcrypto.so.0.9.7

ELF     0x7e84e000-7e86a000     Deferred        libcups.so.2

ELF     0x7e8a1000-7e8d0000     Deferred        libssl.so.0.9.7

ELF     0x7e970000-7e98c000     Deferred        ximcp.so.2

ELF     0x7e98c000-7e994000     Deferred        libxrender.so.1

ELF     0x7ea53000-7f144000     Deferred        libglcore.so.1

ELF     0x7f144000-7f1b2000     Deferred        libgl.so.1

ELF     0x7f1b2000-7f277000     Deferred        libx11.so.6

ELF     0x7f277000-7f28f000     Deferred        libice.so.6

ELF     0x7f28f000-7f300000     Deferred        winex11.drv<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f2a0000-7f300000     \               winex11.drv

ELF     0x7f300000-7f31f000     Deferred        libexpat.so.0

ELF     0x7f31f000-7f345000     Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1

ELF     0x7f353000-7f35c000     Deferred        libxcursor.so.1.0.2

ELF     0x7f35c000-7f36d000     Deferred        libz.so.1

ELF     0x7f36d000-7f3da000     Deferred        libfreetype.so.6

ELF     0x7f3f1000-7f40c000     Deferred        imm32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f400000-7f40c000     \               imm32

ELF     0x7f40c000-7f431000     Deferred        cabinet<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f410000-7f431000     \               cabinet

ELF     0x7f431000-7f455000     Deferred        urlmon<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f440000-7f455000     \               urlmon

ELF     0x7f455000-7f46a000     Deferred        wldap32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f460000-7f46a000     \               wldap32

ELF     0x7f46a000-7f4a3000     Deferred        wininet<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f480000-7f4a3000     \               wininet

ELF     0x7f4a3000-7f4b7000     Deferred        powrprof<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f4b0000-7f4b7000     \               powrprof

ELF     0x7f4b7000-7f4df000     Deferred        crypt32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f4c0000-7f4df000     \               crypt32

ELF     0x7f4df000-7f4f7000     Deferred        wintrust<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f4f0000-7f4f7000     \               wintrust

ELF     0x7f4f7000-7f56c000     Deferred        oleaut32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f510000-7f56c000     \               oleaut32

ELF     0x7f56c000-7f58a000     Deferred        atl<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f580000-7f58a000     \               atl

ELF     0x7f58a000-7f59e000     Deferred        lz32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f590000-7f59e000     \               lz32

ELF     0x7f59e000-7f5b6000     Deferred        version<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f5b0000-7f5b6000     \               version

ELF     0x7f5b6000-7f60b000     Deferred        setupapi<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f5d0000-7f60b000     \               setupapi

ELF     0x7f60b000-7f62f000     Deferred        ws2_32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f610000-7f62f000     \               ws2_32

ELF     0x7f62f000-7f654000     Deferred        netapi32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f640000-7f654000     \               netapi32

ELF     0x7f654000-7f679000     Deferred        winspool.drv<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f660000-7f679000     \               winspool.drv

ELF     0x7f679000-7f701000     Deferred        comdlg32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f690000-7f701000     \               comdlg32

ELF     0x7f701000-7f71d000     Deferred        mpr<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f710000-7f71d000     \               mpr

ELF     0x7f71d000-7f73a000     Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f730000-7f73a000     \               iphlpapi

ELF     0x7f73a000-7f778000     Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f750000-7f778000     \               rpcrt4

ELF     0x7f778000-7f7e6000     Deferred        ole32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f790000-7f7e6000     \               ole32

ELF     0x7f7e6000-7f832000     Deferred        shlwapi<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f800000-7f832000     \               shlwapi

ELF     0x7f832000-7f8d9000     Deferred        shell32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f850000-7f8d9000     \               shell32

ELF     0x7f8d9000-7f970000     Deferred        comctl32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f8f0000-7f970000     \               comctl32

ELF     0x7f988000-7fa91000     Deferred        user32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f9b0000-7fa91000     \               user32

ELF     0x7fa91000-7fac9000     Deferred        advapi32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7faa0000-7fac9000     \               advapi32

ELF     0x7fac9000-7fb46000     Deferred        gdi32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7fae0000-7fb46000     \               gdi32

ELF     0x7fb46000-7fba0000     Deferred        msvcrt<elf>

  \-PE  0x7fb60000-7fba0000     \               msvcrt

ELF     0x7fca2000-7fcaf000     Deferred        libxext.so.6

ELF     0x7fcaf000-7fda0000     Export          kernel32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7fce0000-7fda0000     \               kernel32

ELF     0x7feb2000-7feb5000     Deferred        xlcdef.so.2

ELF     0x7feb5000-7febf000     Deferred        libnss_files.so.2

ELF     0x7febf000-7fec9000     Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2

ELF     0x7fec9000-7fed2000     Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2

ELF     0x7fed4000-7fed7000     Deferred        libxrandr.so.2

ELF     0x7fed7000-7fee0000     Deferred        libsm.so.6

ELF     0x7fee4000-7fee9000     Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1

ELF     0x7fee9000-7ff0b000     Deferred        libm.so.6

ELF     0x7ff0b000-80000000     Deferred        libwine_unicode.so.1

ELF     0xb7da0000-b7da2000     Deferred        libnvidia-tls.so.1

ELF     0xb7da2000-b7da7000     Deferred        libxxf86dga.so.1

ELF     0xb7da8000-b7dac000     Deferred        libdl.so.2

ELF     0xb7dac000-b7ebc000     Deferred        libc.so.6

ELF     0xb7ebc000-b7f0d000     Deferred        libpthread.so.0

ELF     0xb7f0d000-b7f26000     Export          libwine.so.1

ELF     0xb7f27000-b7f3c000     Deferred        libnsl.so.1

ELF     0xb7f3e000-b7f55000     Deferred        ld-linux.so.2

Threads:

process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)

0000000a (D) Z:\sistema\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ntbackup.exe

        0000000b    0 <==

WineDbg terminated on pid 0xa

```

Sorry per la lunghezza... Qualche idea?

----------

## Ic3M4n

inizia a soddisfare la richiesta che di da con il messaggio d'errore...

```
err:shell:SHGetFolderPathW Failed to create directory 'L"c:\\windows\\profiles\\ste\\Temporary Internet Files"'.

err:shell:SHGetFolderPathW Failed to create directory 'L"c:\\windows\\profiles\\ste\\History"'.

err:shell:SHGetFolderPathW Failed to create directory 'L"c:\\windows\\profiles\\ste\\Cookies"'. 
```

poi sarebbe carino sapere se stai cercando di utilizzare wine con un'installazione di windows oppure emulando completamente il sistema.

nb: c:\\windows\\profiles\\ste\\Temporary Internet Files le barre doppie puoi sostituirle nel tuo path con un /

----------

## salade

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> inizia a soddisfare la richiesta che di da con il messaggio d'errore...
> 
> 

 

Sistemato... Stesso errore di prima senza quei warning

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> poi sarebbe carino sapere se stai cercando di utilizzare wine con un'installazione di windows oppure emulando completamente il sistema.
> 
> nb: c:\\windows\\profiles\\ste\\Temporary Internet Files le barre doppie puoi sostituirle nel tuo path con un /

 

tutti i file di windows li ho presi dalla mia installazione ancora funzionante...

Nel frattempo ho anche trovato un progetto che si chiama MTF che sembra fare il caso mio:

http://layton-graphics.com/mtf

Purtroppo anche questo da degli errori in lettura...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *salade wrote:*   

> tutti i file di windows li ho presi dalla mia installazione ancora funzionante... 

 

beh... quindi c'è qualcosa che non gli piace in tutto ciò. primo: che versione è di win? è su ntfs? nel caso sai bene che il supporto in scrittura è in alfa... e poi se cmq hai win2k xp la dir di win è winnt e non windows, quindi potrebbero essere problemi inerenti a questo? 

purtroppo le informazioni su cui mi baso sono scarse, è più un tirare ad indovinare dove possa essere il guaio.

----------

## salade

Capisco che tu non possa essere dentro il problema, ma credimi... Mi stai già dando una grande mano così  :Wink: 

Comunque il problema è lo stesso se seleziono Windows XP/2000/2003/NT e i file li ho copiati sul mio hd, in modo da poterci pure scrivere sopra  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

mmmm.... io non farei così. comunque i file non sono dove wine se li aspetterebbe. hai provato ad eseguire un ambiente compretamente emulato?

----------

## salade

che intendi per ambiente "interamente emulato" ?

tipo vmware?

Se è questo sì, ma non saprei come fargli vedere l'unità nastro...

----------

## Ic3M4n

no. ci sono due metodi differenti per utilizzare wine, o ti appoggi ad un'installazione già esistente oppure puoi provare ad installare il sw in un ambiente completamente emulato, praticamente utilizzi le librerie di wine e non quelle di windows. che io sappia attualmente il sistema operativo che consigliano di emulare è win98. se il programma che hai può essere utilizzato anche su win98 potrebbe essere una possibilità. cmq per maggiori info puoi dare un'occhio anche sul sito. la documentazione abbonda. a prop.... la versione stabile di wine credo risalga a tipo 5-6 mesi fà. nel frattempo comunque il progetto ha fatto passi da gigante. hanno ampliato il supporto etc etc, se hai voglia di sbatterti in tal senso potresti provare anche le versioni masked.

----------

## salade

Risolto  :Very Happy: 

Ho scritto una mail al programmatore che ha realizzato mtf (il programma che ho linkato poco sopra) il quale in meno di 12 ore mi ha risposto allegandomi una patch del programma.

Se volete la uppo da qualche parte  :Wink: 

Ora posso tranquillamente leggere tutti i miei nastri realizzati con NTBackup  :Very Happy: 

Grazie dell'aiuto Ic3M4n

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh, la soluzione migliore con l'utilizzo di risorse non emulate. sono contento che sia risolto. saluti!

----------

